# Algea bloom cure



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Just came home from a weekend away to find my aquarium water green. Was noticing this prior to me leaving & did a water change just before I left on Wednesday. Came home last pm to yucky green water! I even changed the filter & charcoal on my AquaClear 70 before leaving.

What can I do to keep this from happening? How do I go about fixing the problem?
would adding live plants help?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Do a large water change. Don't over feed. Reduce time that lights are on. Buy a bristle nose pleco or 2.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks countryboy. Wasn't sure how much water to take out. I thought cutting the lights in time by half. I wondered about Pleco's & will consider adding. Thanks for your help!


----------



## AulonoKarl (Mar 9, 2012)

Plecos help clean the algae off of rocks and the walls of the tank. They aren't going to do anything to help keep the water from turning green. Actually, they will just contribute to the bioload. I'm not sure on your tank size and stock list, but keep in mind that different stock calls for different water changes. Certain fish are messier than others. I've had tropical fish that required a monthly 25% water change and I've had oscars that required weekly (or more) large water changes, because they create a lot of waste. The messier the fish/the more they eat, the faster nitrates are going to build up, and the faster algae will bloom.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

In addition to what I posted earlier you could get a uv sterilizer. What size tank? I do a 30 to 40% water change weekly. I also vacuum waste from striate if I happen to over feed and see unusual build up of poo at any time in between. My filtration is such that I filter entire tank 10x per hour. Needless to say the water is crystal clear. Saying all that.....one other thought...do you have a dead fish hiding somewhere?


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

I was able to figure out what caused it...the lights were on for 4 days straight!

I did a 75% water change yesterday & it looks much better then it did. But it's far from clear.

How much & what frequency should I continue this regimine?


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

What's a uv sterilizer?


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

It's an ultra violet light that you pass water around. Helps kill off green algae. I have read about putting cover over tank to block out all light. I would not feed fish for couple of days, keep lights off and do a 15% water change daily. Then see.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

When i had my first aquarium, i had an algea bloom...I did many water changes along with diminushing the lighting with no good results, my water stayed green. I was suggested to do a black out and it worked well at no cost... I did a water change before doing so and left my aquarium completely covered by a blanket for 3 or 4 days. I only took it off to feed. At the end of the last day i did another big water change and my water was crystal clear like before. Good luck!


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

After doing multiple, multiple & multiple water changes with no luck I decided to do the black out thing that was suggested. Hopefully it will work.

Either way Im looking at upgrading my filtration system. I really need this tank to be less maintenance.

Any good canister filters around $100 that anyone can recommend? I have a 75 gallon.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

Aquatop Cf-500 uv. Or the Cf-400 uv. I run the 400 with a penguin 350 for surface agitation.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

countryboy814 said:


> Aquatop Cf-500 uv. Or the Cf-400 uv. I run the 400 with a penguin 350 for surface agitation.


Agreed...I really like my aquatop cf500uv....

Go with the 500 model.....


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Thank you!!!!!! It's got that UV sterilization...perfect!!!! Should I continue to use my undergravel filter for water agitation? The penguin thing was like $50, I think I read...will my current 550 powerheads be enough?


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have used UGF's in the past. Like 25 years ago. There's nothing wrong with them. The spray bar on the canister should agitate the surface enough for the exchange of gas. The AC 70 will also move plenty of water. Filtration is our friend.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Im currently using an Aqua Clear 70 & UGF. It's just not doing the job.

Im gonna order the Aquatop on Tuesday. I was just wondering if the UGF will agitate the water enough. I really dont want to be running so many filtration systems if one us adequate enough. Im also wanting a quieter system...getting complaints from overnight guests!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> Im currently using an Aqua Clear 70 & UGF. It's just not doing the job.
> 
> Im gonna order the Aquatop on Tuesday. I was just wondering if the UGF will agitate the water enough. I really dont want to be running so many filtration systems if one us adequate enough. Im also wanting a quieter system...getting complaints from overnight guests!


I would remove the UGF....probably a giant nitrate and phosphate factory. Pull all your fish, remove and do a very good vacuuming because there will be all kinds of gunk under it more than likely.

I would just use the AC70 and the aquatop CF500UV.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Hammerstix said:
> 
> 
> > Im currently using an Aqua Clear 70 & UGF. It's just not doing the job.
> ...


I agree with razorbackfan. Maybe go with a sand substrate. I just didn't want to bad mouth the ugf as I know they do work. I just don't use one anymore.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

Two of my buenos aires tetras died during this process. Do you think this is any indication of the water quality? Kinda like "canaries in the mine"?

My jd, angels & catfish seem ok.


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

You need a test kit. They can be a little pricey but better than sacraficing fish


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> Two of my buenos aires tetras died during this process. Do you think this is any indication of the water quality? Kinda like "canaries in the mine"?
> 
> My jd, angels & catfish seem ok.


You pulled the UGF? If so did you leave the fish in when you did it? I mentioned above to pull your fish if you pull your UGF as there are all kinds of toxins more than likely stored underneath. I always pull fish when changing substrate and especially if removing a UGF it is a must.


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

I did not pull the UGF & yes I removed all the fish prior to pulling the substrate out.

I still have one BA tetra that's doing fine, along w/everyone else. The blanket comes off Tuesday. Im ordering the aquatop tomorrow.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> I did not pull the UGF & yes I removed all the fish prior to pulling the substrate out.
> 
> I still have one BA tetra that's doing fine, along w/everyone else. The blanket comes off Tuesday. Im ordering the aquatop tomorrow.


 :thumb:


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

OMG, I just removed the blanket & the water has never looked clearer!

Is it really necessary to do the final water change?

My Aquatop cf-500 will be here next week...it's got the uv sterilizer..


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> OMG, I just removed the blanket & the water has never looked clearer!
> 
> Is it really necessary to do the final water change?
> 
> My Aquatop cf-500 will be here next week...it's got the uv sterilizer..


Sure won't hurt anything.....


----------



## countryboy814 (Feb 19, 2012)

I would gt rid of UGF and clean the substrate. Otherwise problem may come back


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

countryboy814 said:


> I would gt rid of UGF and clean the substrate. Otherwise problem may come back


During the pre-black-out cleaning I removed the gravel substrate. I seperated into buckets & poured boiling water in each bucket & let it soak for several minutes. I rinsed w/garden hose till the water poured clear. Im pretty certain I killed off most of the algea in the gravel.

I hesitate to remove the UGF seeing as how Im gonna need that good bacteria. Especially when the new filter goes in & starts killing off all the impurities.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> countryboy814 said:
> 
> 
> > I would gt rid of UGF and clean the substrate. Otherwise problem may come back
> ...


The UGF is probably doing more harm than good in regards to algae feeding off of nitrates and phosphates. It can't be cleaned. It is a nitrate factory. I would remove it. You do have another filter on the tank currently correct?


----------



## Hammerstix (Feb 23, 2012)

I have an external filter. An AquaClear 70.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> I have an external filter. An AquaClear 70.


OK...I would just leave the UGF on until you get your aquatop filter. Personally I would wait a couple weeks after it is set up then pull the UGF. You might be able to pull it right away after the aquatop is installed but I would wait a couple weeks. I would then pull all your fish, pull the UGF, clean the substrate really well with the gravel vacuum then fill it back up, put the fish back in and you should be good to go.


----------



## DIAMOND_CICHLIDS (Sep 22, 2011)

Hammerstix said:


> OMG, I just removed the blanket & the water has never looked clearer!
> 
> Is it really necessary to do the final water change?
> 
> My Aquatop cf-500 will be here next week...it's got the uv sterilizer..


 :thumb: Hope you won't have any problem in the future!


----------

